# The Eximus UPDATED PICS WOW



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok, been making turkey calls for a while since I got back from the hospital. Getting a little tired of them (kind of like factory work LOL) so I grabbed one of the Farrier Rasps I have in the shop and started this project. The Eximus ( Latin for Excellent) ... from what I have read these are made in PA., and they are carbon steel for sure, not certain if they are case hardened? But I am going to do the quench test on a piece tomorrow. It feels good ini the hand, weighty but not over powering to the tip, Going to use some exotics for the handle, I am wondering if I should call it a utilitarian knife or a bowie of some sort?

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 30, 2017)

Well an update, we got it to near finish and put her in the forge, let it stay until the magnet wouldn't stick, then oil quenched it, and then put it in the oven @ 450 for 5 hours.....then let it cool, and now we are making the guard and picking out the ironwood for the handles.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2017)

Cousin Pappy! That's beautiful...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2017)

Here he is the Eximus I used Damascus for the bolsters and stayed with the ironwood handles. I dropped the point some and now waitingon my polish sticks to get here to shine it up. 12" long 7" cutting edge.....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2017)

That 's gorgeous Pappy!


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 1, 2017)

Very nice, Love it and the handles also. I have a couple of old small metal flat files, are they suitable for knives and if so, what would it cost to get one made from one of them? Just curious, gotta get my truck fixed first.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2017)

bama............the thing about making a knife out of a file from what I have read and in my own experiences is the steel in the file itself should be good quality steel. Any file made of high carbon steel is going to work. Really old files are usually going to be good, but they say that many of the newer, cheaper brands of files, and especially rasps, can be casehardened mild steel. The rasps i am using are made from good carbon steel out of PA. So check your files makeup. Then we will go from there.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Now that's just downright purty for an old rasp!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2017)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis what's that sheath made from?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 2, 2017)

cow hide with some clear wax on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 4, 2017)

Superb! I love the rasp marks.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 4, 2017)

Eximusly made
Dave


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 4, 2017)

thanks everyone.....I have 10 of these rasps, and i am thinking about making a tactical knife from one ... any thoughts?


----------



## Strider (Feb 5, 2017)

I'd go for the trade knives! :p
Tacticool is fine, but I just don't get multigrind blades...


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 6, 2017)

I would happily buy one of those in a chef's knife or santoku shape.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 9, 2017)

*WORKING ON MISS. LIBERTY.....WITH SILKY OAK PANEL OVER COW HIDE LEATHER SHEATH & LEATHER LACING. THE BOTTOM PIC SHOWS THE KNIFE IN ITS THIRD STAGE OF COMPLETION WITH MAUN EBONY HANDLES GOING TO HAVE LIBERTY SILVER DIME ON EACH SIDE AND SILVER SPACING INLAID ON BOTH ENDS OF THE HANDLES AND GOLD AND COPPER MOSAIC PINS COVERING NICKEL PLATED PINS. FINISHED MISS LIBERTY WILL BE 12" LONG WITH 5" OF MEAT CUTTIN'......*

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 9, 2017)

*NICE JOB JACK PAPPY LEWIS ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Pappy, I would love to have a bib bowie knife made from one of those rasps. I even have plenty of antler that would make nice scales for it too. J have some nice pieces of burl blanks also. Great looking knife.


----------



## Strider (Feb 10, 2017)

Wow, that wood on leather trick is so innovative! Love it! :))
I still have silky oak @Sprung sent me. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 10, 2017)

The wood laid on the front of the sheath is something I saw on the bay a while back. It is really easy to do, just mount it to the sheath using Goop....then drilled it after 24 hours, then laced it with dark brown leather lacing. Working on number two going to use Walnut Burl for the wood layer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 10, 2017)

bamafatboy said:


> Pappy, I would love to have a bib bowie knife made from one of those rasps. I even have plenty of antler that would make nice scales for it too. J have some nice pieces of burl blanks also. Great looking knife.


Never heard of a "bib" Bowie!!! LOL........I just got some moose antler in hard as a rock and dark in color gonna use it on my next bowie....messege me about a deal if you want to...pappy


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 10, 2017)

Got the Handles shaped......Sika Deer Antler used to cover pins.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2017)

Awesome! Love the texture on the blades!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 12, 2017)

Pappy your gonna make me have to buy one of your blades. Those are fantastic. You've moved up my list of wanted knifemakers with these.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 12, 2017)

Eastern red Cedar from Virginia and cow hide leather.


----------

